
The Ultimate Guide to Y Combinator Interview Preparation - yurylifshits
https://medium.com/@yurylifshits/the-ultimate-guide-to-ycombinator-interview-preparation-8372628154c3
======
yurylifshits
For S2018 applicants, happy to do mock interviews this weekend. Hit me up at
yury@openland.com

